# One and TWO, Finally!!!



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Finally got the second block done! Hoping to get 2 or 3 more done over the weekend. I need to do some serious cleaning, and playing with my daughter and cuddle time with my wonderful boyfriend, and shave, I mean BRUSH, both my kitties too! So the blocks are gonna be on the back burner to some more important things 









Heidi


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I wish I would've fussy cut the flower bunches off the pink and the blue since it is a looser pattern then the other two. Oh well hind site is always 20/20. Spring is in the air! The sun was shining in so pretty thru the window I just had to use it for the picture  have a springy day everyone!
Heidi


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Heidi - this is going to be so pretty! It looks just like spring, I love the colors.

Jackie


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

That is so spring-like and pretty!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh...love how these blocks are turning out!!! It is going to be so soft and feminine..just LOVE it!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I am really liking this!! Make me feel good!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Very pretty!

You are strip piecing the 9 patches, aren't you?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you ladies! Yes Terri I'm strip piecing the 9 patches  well at least I did on the second one cause I forgot on the first!
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Heidi - I am really loving this - the Spring-ness of it cheers me up.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm loving it. Can't wait to see the whole thing. Really gets you in a spring mood!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Beautiful choice of colors. !!!!! s.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I can't wait to see it when it's finished!!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

it is so pretty! Nice and springy.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

love the colors gives me spring fever...again


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking good. Very springy too. It's fun to sew on a new project.


----------

